# For sale - workshop contents UPDATED



## jpt (19 Jul 2010)

Unfortunately due to ill health a turner local to me has had to give up turning because of this he now needs to sell off the contents of his workshop.

No one brought the whole lot so prices as below, those items without prices have people already interested in them. If you want any thing send me a PM and I will give you his contact details.

Record CL2 36 x 18 on wooden cabinet £200






Dewalt DW3501 bandsaw £125





MMB 6" Grinder with O'Donnel jig and accessories £75





Stronghold chuck £75





set of 16TPI thread chasers £25 set





Assorted tools £15 each









Board to a bowl set £25





Other Items
APTC chip extractor APW500DE £40
Microclene 400 £80
Record scan 150 wet grinder £30
Silverline 210mm mitre saw £20
Assorted callipers £2 each
Jacobs chucks x 2 £5 each
Record RP3000 chuck £20
3 jaw engineering chuck £20
Longhole boring kit £15
screw chucks x 4 £10 each
5 Assorted large drills £40

I think thats all.

john


----------



## Doug B (19 Jul 2010)

PM sent.


Doug.


----------



## Duncan A (19 Jul 2010)

PM sent

Cheers,
Duncan


----------



## stevebuk (19 Jul 2010)

if you need a hand to move it doug, let me know.. :lol:


----------



## richburrow (19 Jul 2010)

Steve, Doug is buying the thread chasers, he wants a matching set.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## jpt (28 Jul 2010)

Updated with prices


----------



## loz (28 Jul 2010)

Jacobs Chucks ? are they #1MT ? will he post to Ireland ?

5 quid !!

I have been looking for one, cheapest i can find is 45 euros


----------



## jpt (28 Jul 2010)

All items are 3/4 x 16 or 1mt.

Not sure have to ask him other option is proops they do them for £6 HERE

PM sent

john


----------



## jpt (29 Jul 2010)

All prices now added


----------



## kasandrich (29 Jul 2010)

I am interested in 6 of the tools, can you do me a special price for 6 tools?


----------



## Doug B (3 Aug 2010)

I went along on Sunday & bought the thread chasers & a swan neck tool for Mad Dog.

There is still a lot of quality gear up for grabs, so well worth a visit, if you`re fairly local.


Cheers.


Doug.


----------



## twrnwrcoed (27 Feb 2011)

Hi! Guess that 4 years on, the Microclene MC400 is 'sold'? If not, could you confirm price please?

Tom


----------



## jpt (27 Feb 2011)

HI Tom

Yes that has gone.

john


----------



## Leo (1 Mar 2011)

Sorry to here about the ill health, good luck with the sale !!

I wish I lived closer !!! I need a Bandsaw.....................
 just noticed the date on this, I guess it has all gone.


----------



## jpt (1 Mar 2011)

HI

I am not sure what is left, someone is giving him a ring so if I hear back I will let you know.

john


----------



## mike s (1 Mar 2011)

i just got all excited!!
then i saw the location and date posted.


----------



## Leo (1 Mar 2011)

Thanks John,  

Even with shipping costs etc., it could be worth it to me. No Bandsaws here, so very difficult. #-o 

Is it the 300mm. depth of cut one ????? :?: 

Leo


----------



## Asaad (29 Aug 2011)

I am aware that the lathe is still available and is for sell for £150 now .. I am a family friend and unfortunately the lady's husband passed away so if anyone still intrested in it let me know.


----------

